# GT #54: Los Angeles Lakers (35-17) @ Phoenix Suns (37-16) - 2/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Los Angeles Lakers (35-17) vs Phoenix Suns (37-16) * 

*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6PST

TV:







*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Lakers Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Vladimir Radmanovic [PF] Lamar Odom [C] Pau Gasol* 


**STAT LEADERS WILL BE UPDATED WHEN I AM NOT LAZY**










*Suns have been placed on DIESELPOWER*​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

WAR DIESEL POWER!!

I cannot wait for this game!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

It's so weird to see Shaq's fat ol' face in our lineup. Will Shaq be starting though? I'm not sure if Mikey will rush him into the game like that.

This is a huge game, but I don't like our chances. The Lakers have always had our number. Always. I still think we're a better team overall, but they always seem to beat us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't even think about him possibly coming off the bench. He might. I haven't heard anything though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Walton isn't our starter anymore, Radman is starting at the SF position. Unless he's injured or something. The less Walton, the happier fans. 

Anyway, here's to a good game, I think I'll wake up at 3:00 AM to watch the game, considering I have an exam on Wednesday and will have a lot of time on my hands  should be a fun game to watch, but of course I'm hoping the Lakers pull out a win. Best of luck to you and let the best team win .

peace


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> Walton isn't our starter anymore, Radman is starting at the SF position. Unless he's injured or something. The less Walton, the happier fans.
> 
> Anyway, here's to a good game, I think I'll wake up at 3:00 AM to watch the game, considering I have an exam on Wednesday and will have a lot of time on my hands  should be a fun game to watch, but of course I'm hoping the Lakers pull out a win. Best of luck to you and let the best team win .
> 
> peace



Ah, I just went by Yahoo and ESPN's depth chart's with Walton as starter. They've known to be wrong before. I'll make the change. Thanks. 

Best of luck to you guys too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Kobe going to play?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Is Kobe going to play?


Yes.

I hate the fact that we'll be on the 2nd game of a back to back, and on the road, but I think if we just slow things down a bit and run our plays, we should be fine. When Shaq is on the court, I want the Lakers to run, run, run! See how he holds up, and hopefully he won't hold up well. We should know how Kobe will play since he'll have a game the night before.

The only thing I'm really worried about is when Amare and Shaq are on the court at the same time, I don't know who's going to guard them. I suppose we could get Gasol on Shaq and Turiaf on Amare, but that'll be tough. It's definitely going to be interesting on Wednesday night. Best of luck to you guys. I hope you get your *** kicked.

:biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jammin said:


> It's so weird to see Shaq's fat ol' face in our lineup. Will Shaq be starting though? I'm not sure if Mikey will rush him into the game like that.
> 
> This is a huge game, but I don't like our chances. *The Lakers have always had our number.* Always. I still think we're a better team overall, but they always seem to beat us.


entirely untrue. i disagree with phoenix being the better overall team too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He just means they play us tough.

Lakers can hang onto those 2 early wins, but it doesn't mean they're better. Last yr they won early against us and look what happened later on.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

All I know is that the Suns have to pull out a victory tomorrow, or else the Lakers will hold the tie-breaker if their records are the same at the end of regular season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why would Grant Hill come off the bench? No way fat Diaw gets to start over Hill.

I cannot wait for this game. Tough game for Shaq to comeback against, but should be exciting to see Amare and the Big Diesel.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MeirToTheWise said:


> All I know is that the Suns have to pull out a victory tomorrow, or else the Lakers will hold the tie-breaker if their records are the same at the end of regular season.


Lakers would probably have the tiebreaker even if they lose. Lakers have a much better conference record. Exciting game but no more important than any other game, and no info on how good these 2 teams can be for the playoffs(injuries/new players).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Why would Grant Hill come off the bench? No way fat Diaw gets to start over Hill.
> 
> I cannot wait for this game. Tough game for Shaq to comeback against, but should be exciting to see Amare and the Big Diesel.


Fat Diaw was last yr. And he's done well as of late. We won't know who starts between he and Hill. D'Antoni wants to rotate.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> He just means they play us tough.
> 
> Lakers can hang onto those 2 early wins, but it doesn't mean they're better. Last yr they won early against us and look what happened later on.


yeah, that's true.. but the lakers have dominated the suns this year due to bynum's strong play (he missed the 3rd game). shaq is better equipped to defend him, but shawn is gone now. lakers only lost kwame, and gained gasol. on paper and in reality, i don't think the suns are better (i can finally say that after 3 of getting trounced)



DaRizzle said:


> Lakers would probably have the tiebreaker even if they lose. Lakers have a much better conference record. Exciting game but no more important than any other game, and no info on how good these 2 teams can be for the playoffs(injuries/new players).


imo it's more important than most other games. you win and you move up a full game in the rankings, not 1/2. also, it's a conference/division game... in a season so tight that there is going to be no doubt a tie with at least one of the top 8 teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Shaq will start Wednesday against Lakers*



> Suns coach Mike D’Antoni was asked after Tuesday’s practice if Shaquille O’Neal would start or come off the bench in Wednesday’s home game against the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> “Are you gonna sit that guy on the bench?’ D’Antoni said with mock disbelief at the question. “Yeah, he’ll start.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *Shaq will start Wednesday against Lakers*



Can't wait!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers would probably have the tiebreaker even if they lose. Lakers have a much better conference record. Exciting game but no more important than any other game, and no info on how good these 2 teams can be for the playoffs(injuries/new players).


The division record would be checked first before the conference record, which now stands as 7-5 for the Suns and 4-2 for the Lakers. Hence, a win tomorrow would mean even more since it'd decrease the gap between the teams regarding divisional records by making the Suns 8-5 and the Lakers 4-3.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Should be a good one.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> He just means they play us tough.
> 
> Lakers can hang onto those 2 early wins, but it doesn't mean they're better. Last yr they won early against us and look what happened later on.


Yeah injuries occured later on. 3 of the players starting for us last year in the playoffs against you guys, were badly injured.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Part of the grind in a season. People seem to forget there was no Amare 2 yrs ago in the 4-3 series. That was no excuse. No one wanted to hear injuries to Joe Johnson yr before that, or Raja Bell against Dallas in WCF. Plus, Lakers are always injured it seems, except at the start. 

Regardless, Lakers have always played the Suns tough since Nash has come back, even though it took em a while to get a victory.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for this game. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't wait for this game, hope the suns do as well as in my nba live game lol, the Amare/Shaq frontline kills people. go big daddy!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Part of the grind in a season. People seem to forget there was no Amare 2 yrs ago in the 4-3 series. That was no excuse. No one wanted to hear injuries to Joe Johnson yr before that, or Raja Bell against Dallas in WCF. Plus, Lakers are always injured it seems, except at the start.
> 
> Regardless, Lakers have always played the Suns tough since Nash has come back, even though it took em a while to get a victory.


hm, i don't think the lakers have played the suns tough at all, with the exception of this year (except for that one infamous kwame game). we had a few games last year too, but none in 05-06 (we only got the concession win against the suns toward the end of the season).

in the regular season, i would say we played the suns tough in about 4 or 5 games, out of 12. in the playoffs, we didn't play the suns tough last year at all. it was a breeze.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Man, it's times like these I really wish I had NBA TV!

I'm very optimistic. I believe Shaq will be fine even though I don't think he'll be much of a factor in this particular game. At the very least, he's a big man with a handful of fouls to give up. It'll help Amare stay out of foul trouble and that alone is already a big help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> *Man, it's times like these I really wish I had NBA TV!*
> 
> I'm very optimistic. I believe Shaq will be fine even though I don't think he'll be much of a factor in this particular game. At the very least, he's a big man with a handful of fouls to give up. It'll help Amare stay out of foul trouble and that alone is already a big help.


The game is on ESPN.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> The game is on ESPN.


I live in Finland. No ESPN, no fun channels whatsoever.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> I live in Finland. No ESPN, no fun channels whatsoever.



I'm boycotting Finland for you.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So if I told you after the last Laker/Suns game..."Lakers will have no Kwame but will have Pau Gasol and Suns will have no Matrix but will have Shaq"....amazing how fast things changed. I cant believe you, our division rivals, have Shaq. Weather or not he plays well is irrelevant...Shaq is on PHX....insane


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MeirToTheWise said:


> The division record would be checked first before the conference record, which now stands as 7-5 for the Suns and 4-2 for the Lakers. Hence, a win tomorrow would mean even more since it'd decrease the gap between the teams regarding divisional records by making the Suns 8-5 and the Lakers 4-3.


Good call, my bad. I looked it up. 1)head to head record 2)Division record (only when the 2 teams are in the same division) 3) Conf record


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> So if I told you after the last Laker/Suns game..."Lakers will have no Kwame but will have Pau Gasol and Suns will have no Matrix but will have Shaq"....amazing how fast things changed. I cant believe you, our division rivals, have Shaq. Weather or not he plays well is irrelevant...Shaq is on PHX....insane


suns won't have shaq if we trade kobe for him


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> ...Shaq is on PHX....insane


The whole conference is insane! The Mavs just got Kidd. And if the Nuggets get Artest...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> The whole conference is insane! The Mavs just got Kidd. And if the Nuggets get Artest...


Well now there's rumors the Spurs'll get Artest, lol.

On a side note, isn't it funny that the game hasn't even started and we're already on page 3 of this thread, lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Roundtable: Sizing up Shaq, Kobe and the loaded West*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Shaq Ready To Rumble Tonight For Suns



> By Jerry Brown
> East Valley Tribune
> Feb. 20, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I feel like it's the night before my birthday when I was little and I was wondering whether or not my birthday present would rule or suck and I'd have to wait until next year to maybe get something good.

please don't let tonight be flash cards.......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well the game is less than an hour away, so good luck tonight.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We don't need luck, we have Cloverfield 2: Shaq Attaq!


but thank you anyways!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It's so weird seeing Shaq in that jersey... Seriously, its trippy...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game thus far. Big time playoff atmosphere in Phoenix tonight.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lakers up 32-29 after the first quarter. Both Kobe and Nash are on fiiiire.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grant Hill & Steve Nash are ****ing amazing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, regardless of what happens rest of the game, or season. Give Kobe the MVP lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lakers up 65-57 at the half. Suns have missed some really easy shots near the basket. Also, as expected, the Suns have looked quite disjointed at times.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The reffing is a big problem again. I just don't understand why against the Lakers the Suns get so many crappy calls against them!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq 1
Refs 0


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lakers up 95-91 going into the fourth. Great game so far ^_^


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

close game, with Suns a tad back most of the time in this game. But if we stay focused and play hard, we have ability to take over when it counts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

what just happened with Bell and Kobe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One hell of a game! It had just about everything you'd want in a basketball game. I won't say anything negative here, but good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good game guys! :cheers: Hopefully we meet again in the Playoffs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow! Shaq really slowed down the Suns. They only scored 15 points over their average, how pathetic.......

Sarcasm aside, Shaq looked pretty good considering all the stuff going against him. 

Then the bad....his name starts with a B, and ends with an s...... I shall never, ever mention his full name until he decides to stop ****ing sucking all the talent away from this team.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hot damn, Lakers out played us, simple as that. Kobe almost singlehandedly destroyed us 16-25 from the field despite decent defense. Gasol and Odom deserve credit as well.

It was a very good game from the Suns despite the L and poor 3 point shooting 31.2% If Kobe hadn't of make some of those field goals, who knows we would have been on top even, and so this game right here probably will go a long way for Kobe 4 MVP, rightfully so.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Depth is gonna kill us. At least against the Lakers, if these teams meet.

Kerr better get onto something.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i noticed how shaq slowed the suns down, but for the better (at least i think). how many fast break points did the suns get tonight?

actually, i think tonight's game is an exception.. because the lakers didn't turn the ball over a whole lot, which doesn't give the suns an opportunity to run like they normally do.

but yeah, shaq looked good, and i think this is a good trade for the suns.. but i dont know if it's enough.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Some things we can take away from it is, the Suns missed too many easy shots inside. Point blank ones. 3 ball wasn't going in either (5-16). Not gonna happen that often.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Some things we can take away from it is, the Suns missed too many easy shots inside. Point blank ones. 3 ball wasn't going in either (5-16). Not gonna happen that often.


Free throws should be of concern as well with Shaq on the team now. They were 23/30 tonight, which is normally a rarity. Shaq was 3/8. You'll never get used to it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Free throws should be of concern as well with Shaq on the team now. They were 23/30 tonight, which is normally a rarity. Shaq was 3/8. You'll never get used to it.


Yeah definitely is a concern. But it also could help us get in the penalty quicker, which helps others. Especially Amare.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I was impressed with Strawberry tonight more than anything else.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I was impressed with Strawberry tonight more than anything else.


**** yeah. If he doesn't get increased minutes, D'Antoni needs to be fired lol. He probably should've started getting em earlier in the yr.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys all happy with Shaq's performance tonight? I would be - those are the ideal stats you're looking for from Shaq (15/9 tonight), and more importantly he did what he said he'd do in making Amare's job easier (37/15 for him).

And he was hustling great in the 4th :laugh:

Good game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it's fair to say Shaq playedfairly well for his first night back. I think the main problems will be the ones the heat had to deal with though. Will he have one good game, then two/three bad ones following durning stressful trips? His conditioning will need to go up, and only he can control that. 

Over all though, If Bynum doesn't get healthy and Lakers have no real defender of Shaq's size when the playoffs roll around, as a Laker fan I'd be more than concerned.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i noticed how shaq slowed the suns down, but for the better (at least i think). how many fast break points did the suns get tonight?


Shaq didn't slow the Suns down at all. The Suns actually scored 2 pts over their season average for fast break points.

Shaq just needs to have better outlet passes.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We came together well as a new team playing its first game with Shaq, we should be happy about that, but losing to the Lakers will hurt if we don't take back the pacific division lead. 

Coz I wouldn't wanna face a Lakers team full of confidence + Bynum in the Playoffs if they have this mental edge. At this stage, winning against the 1-10 seeds in the West will become a huge factor in the Playoffs, for the mentality of the team.

I look forward to this team continuing to gel and play hard against the Western powers.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

bircan said:


> We came together well as a new team playing its first game with Shaq, we should be happy about that


I agree. Shaq seemed a bit out of place in the 1st half but looked more comfortable in the 2nd. All things considered, I think we played very well. We were right there till the end. Just had some tough breaks. But we'll defintely get better still.

I must admit though, the Lakers look like the team to beat. They're a tough match up for us and with a healthy Bynum...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The reffing is a big problem again. I just don't understand why against the Lakers the Suns get so many crappy calls against them!


After reading this Im trying to estimate where you were in the game when you wrote this... If it was after the third quarter then with all due respect WTF?!?!?! Evidently according to the refs Phx played perfect D until about 2min left in the 3rd quarter. I literally was comical. It was so bad that I wasn't angry but laughing. In a way Im glad they were screwing the Lakers in the third sooo badly because I think it made the Lakers laugh it off too. Yes Odom got a tech but that was because he pulled a Kwame and missed a layup. That "double block" play against (i think) VladRad was bona fide R E T A R D E D... Evidently getting belly slammed by Shaq out of bounds isn't a foul...my bad


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo, im not just saying this because im a laker fan, the reffing wasn't that bad.

im not sure how it was overall, because im probably bias... but it wasn't so blatantly bad that i was thinking "wow." but yeah i do remember thinking "wtf" when they said ronny pushed steve into amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> *After reading this Im trying to estimate where you were in the game when you wrote this...* If it was after the third quarter then with all due respect WTF?!?!?! Evidently according to the refs Phx played perfect D until about 2min left in the 3rd quarter. I literally was comical. It was so bad that I wasn't angry but laughing. In a way Im glad they were screwing the Lakers in the third sooo badly because I think it made the Lakers laugh it off too. Yes Odom got a tech but that was because he pulled a Kwame and missed a layup. That "double block" play against (i think) VladRad was bona fide R E T A R D E D... Evidently getting belly slammed by Shaq out of bounds isn't a foul...my bad


wow, you just hurt my head reading this.... If you looked at the post above mine, which was posted one minute before mine, then you'd know at what point in the game I posted it..... holy crap....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> imo, im not just saying this because im a laker fan, the reffing wasn't that bad.
> 
> im not sure how it was overall, because im probably bias... but it wasn't so blatantly bad that i was thinking "wow." but yeah i do remember thinking "wtf" when they said ronny pushed steve into amare.


but he did.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

.....


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

come on man. in a few days, the pain from this loss, like so many others for this franchise, will start to fade. there are still a lot more games to be played, and if we're BOTH lucky, we'll get to see a 7 gamer between these two teams. again.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KillWill said:


> come on man. in a few days, the pain from this loss, like so many others for this franchise, will start to fade. there are still a lot more games to be played, and if we're BOTH lucky, we'll get to see a 7 gamer between these two teams. again.


im sort of split with this idea.. im not sure that my heart can take it. but at the same time, when i think back to the our 3peat days, i was always so elated when we had those legendary moments.. so happy, filled with joy.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I don't care to see another long series with the Lakers. The Lakers are just now a powerhouse due to Bynums emergence, but he's out too. If the Suns are who everyone thinks they are who cares about the Lakers, seriously, I don't care about anything but beating the Spurs and whatever team comes out of the east to see a championship in Steve's, Amare's and Bell's hands. If we don't get to the finals we have to have a GM change, coaching change or both. Finals or bust.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> imo, im not just saying this because im a laker fan, the reffing wasn't that bad.
> 
> im not sure how it was overall, because im probably bias... but it wasn't so blatantly bad that i was thinking "wow." but yeah i do remember thinking "wtf" when they said ronny pushed steve into amare.


Ronny DID push Nash into Amare. The foul was called on Ronny with Nash drawing the foul. The basket counted because Amare had already left the air and it was almost out of his hand.

Alot of people thought it was a foul on Ronny with Amare drawing the foul, which would have been outrageous yet funny.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> I don't care to see another long series with the Lakers. The Lakers are just now a powerhouse due to Bynums emergence, but he's out too. If the Suns are who everyone thinks they are who cares about the Lakers, seriously, I don't care about anything but beating the Spurs and whatever team comes out of the east to see a championship in Steve's, Amare's and Bell's hands. If we don't get to the finals we have to have a GM change, coaching change or both. Finals or bust.


You are quite possibly the most impatient Suns fan ever, lol. You would seriously just axe D'Antoni if they don't make the Finals? Are you nuts? What wonderful coach would you replace him with that's done as much as he has the past 3-4 years?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> You are quite possibly the most impatient Suns fan ever, lol. You would seriously just axe D'Antoni if they don't make the Finals? Are you nuts? What wonderful coach would you replace him with that's done as much as he has the past 3-4 years?


I didn't say I would axe D'Antoni automatically. However, we're in a situation where our 2 main rivals have either made it to the finals or won the whole thing in the last 3 years and we have done neither, we have an old team with little room for improvement, we're paying out massive amounts of money for the team, and our lack of improvement relative to teams like the Lakers is threatening to take us out of the small group of elite teams. 

If we once again fail to progress at all, would you do nothing? I would like to replace Kerr with a bona-fide NBA GM if we fail to at least make the finals. Time is running out.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd rather Rick Carlisle or Jeff Van Gundy than Mike D'Antoni honestly. We need a coach that knows more words that 'RUN RUN RUN' and 'RUN EXPAND', also known as our only 2 plays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kerr will be given at least 3-5 yrs. 

No finals this yr, I was expecting him to make a move then, not at near midseason. We all know the move he should have made was last summer. I will continue to say this, til the end of time. But he didn't want to break up what we had, or what we thought we had when he just took the job. But apprently, 6 months later, it was OK. When the team fails, I expect him to explore all options to get better defensively. Though that could've been done yesterday in getting Artest... He'll probably also try and deepen the bench.

Only way D'Antoni gets axed in the next few yrs is if the culture of the team changes *dramatically*.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> He'll probably also try and deepen the bench.


I, too, want a deeper bench but what's the point when most of the time the bench is only 3 deep? LB is a lock so we could try strengthening the other 2 spots. Still, I wish D'Antoni would learn to use the reserves. Then, it would make sense to have a deeper bench. I like how the Celtics will field their 2nd unit at certain times in a game. We should try that once in awhile.


----------

